# Making Scented Hot Pads



## southrngardngal

I am ready to start on the hot pads for gifts. I would like to make the scented ones. I read that rice mixed with cinnamon makes a nice scented hot pad. Have any of you ever made them using rice/cinnamon?

I googled scented hot pads and found a couple of ideas. One was putting potpourri in them and the other was the rice/cinnamon idea. 

This is my plan: Make a bag of cotton batting, make channels in it to fill with rice mixture. Then cover this with white muslin sewing the muslin closed. Lastly, make a decorative cover to go over the pad that is closed with velcro so it can be removed and washed. 

What do you all think. Do you think this will work all right. I have been afraid that the cinnamon will filter through the batting and muslin and make a mess. What do you all think of mixing a small amount of essential oil with the rice and then place the rice into the batting? 

Thank you in advance for any ideas. I need to make four of these for Christmas gifts.

southrngardngal-Jan


----------



## Sustainable Joy

I've seen these in Amish country and fell in love! The smell was so heavenly! :angel: Good luck making them, I think I'll end up buying some in Lancaster next time I'm out that way.


----------



## AngieM2

Jan - seems as if your idea would work.

Could you put some rice in a jar with a top and then a few drops of your scent. Let it stay in there a day or at least several hours - shake occasionally to distribute the smell (I'm thinking oil based). Then use.

I've never tried it, but sounds good in my head.

Angie


----------



## southrngardngal

AngieM2 said:


> Jan - seems as if your idea would work.
> 
> Could you put some rice in a jar with a top and then a few drops of your scent. Let it stay in there a day or at least several hours - shake occasionally to distribute the smell (I'm thinking oil based). Then use.
> 
> I've never tried it, but sounds good in my head.
> 
> Angie


That sounds like a great idea, Angie. I was just sitting here trying to think of a bowl that I wouldn't mind not ever using for food again.  But a quart jar with a top on it would be best since the rice and oil would not be setting where air gets to it all the time. I have some jars that aren't canning jars that I don't mind not being able to use again unless it is with something like the rice and oil. Thanks. Great help.

Jan


----------



## COSunflower

Are these hot pads that you set hot pans on or the type that you heat up for aches and pains???


----------



## sewtlm

Don't use ground cinnamon but crumbled sticks instead.

I have used pure vanilla in my rice for scent or Candle scents which seem to last a lot longer.

I don't use any batting for mine. I just sew channels in the duck and fill using a funnel and stitch the end closed.

I really like the idea of a fancy cover I hadn't thought of that. I think I will start some this weeek end. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## southrngardngal

These are to put hot pans or bowls on. I had one that a friend of mine gave years ago. I loved to set a hot pan on it. Made my whole kitchen smell delicious.

The one I had was filled with potpouri. Rice is less expensive I think.

Thanks sewtlm, for the heads up on the crumbled cinnamon sticks. 

Jan


----------



## bopeep

This idea sounds very good and something I would like to try myself. I have been trying to think for something to make for my boss, I think this may be it. Thanks for the idea.
bopeep


----------



## thefarm

sewtlm said:


> Don't use ground cinnamon but crumbled sticks instead.
> 
> I have used pure vanilla in my rice for scent or Candle scents which seem to last a lot longer.
> 
> I don't use any batting for mine. I just sew channels in the duck and fill using a funnel and stitch the end closed.
> 
> I really like the idea of a fancy cover I hadn't thought of that. I think I will start some this weeek end. Thanks for the idea.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Just wondering what makes a difference if its ground cinnamon or sticks? Thanks brenda


----------



## giraffe_baby

I have made several of these, using rice, but NEVER fresh cinnamon/crushed. I use the scented Cinnamon Oil for candles, put the rice in a zip lock, and the "desired" intensity in drops, seal bag from 6 hours to a day (even years in some of my bags ) ) and then use them how you described!!)


----------



## southrngardngal

giraffe_baby said:


> I have made several of these, using rice, but NEVER fresh cinnamon/crushed. I use the scented Cinnamon Oil for candles, put the rice in a zip lock, and the "desired" intensity in drops, seal bag from 6 hours to a day (even years in some of my bags ) ) and then use them how you described!!)


Thanks.

sgg-Jan


----------



## sewtlm

Most cloth is pourous Ground cinnamon will puff out through the cloth like rosin from a rosin bag the broken up sticks will not as the pieces are too big.

I have used candle and soap oils in my rice but the sticks seem to last a lot longer and can use broken from other projects. I always seem to have crumbs in the bottom of the canister that are too small. I have also used whole cloves and alspice. 

Some of the oils available are synthetic so I have tried to stay natural for a few of my friens who have extreme alergies.


----------



## PETSNEGGS

Since these are gong to be used for hot pads.. trivets....are they going to be washable if they get food on them???


----------



## COSunflower

Maybe make the main pad from a thick muslin and then make a washable decorative cover for it??? If it was at MY house, it would definately get something on it sooner or later...


----------

